# Seeking WM Birch Bay and Blaine info



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 20, 2016)

Both my kids are in the Seattle area and I like to book weekends at resorts that are easy for them to get to so we an all be together. Sometimes they can only come one night.

We have stayed at Discovery Bay and like it, even thought it is a little isolated. Now we are looking for a new place to gather.

I am not finding much info on either Birch Bay or Blaine, and what I do find seems to be negative. Bar noise, street noise, some issues with cleanliness etc. 

Anyone here have first hand info they would like to share about either of these properties ?


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Jul 22, 2016)

In my opinion, Blaine is nicer than Birch Bay.  The rooms are quieter and bigger.  We have stayed one time at Birch Bay and we're appalled at the condition of the halls.  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## markb53 (Jul 23, 2016)

I was at Worldmark Birch Bay in a 2BR Queen a week ago. I didn't see any problems with the halls.  The unit I was in looked to be recently undated. It was a little on the small side I admit, especially the bathrooms. We were 4 adults and it worked quite well for us.  We had a great 5 days there. 

Mark. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I ended up booking a penthouse at Birch Bay because they all have a water view and we can all spread out in our own bedrooms.


----------

